# dont buy at elewelt.de



## FunThomas (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi,

i can only warn you to buy at elewelt.de, ordered 2 Items and only 1 arrived. Wrote to customer support and nearly 2 weeks no answer.


----------



## FunThomas (Apr 23, 2020)

No answer at all.


----------



## MeAndHax (Apr 23, 2020)

this website does not even load for me lol


----------



## AkumaNoYami (Apr 23, 2020)

elewelt.de is offline since november 2017 ...


----------



## LVG (Apr 23, 2020)

I found the elewelt site (it's not .de anymore it's .net) when I was looking for card readers last month. I ordered a SKY3DS+ card a month ago and got it yesterday in the mail.
You can get to the site but some links don't work. I don't want to promote the site, but I got what I ordered and the chat works: I tried it this morning. So just a positive review.
Thing is I don't need the SKY3DS+ card anymore so I asked for a return address : I was bummed because the return address is in China and shipping there would cost me too much!


----------

